# WhiteLegs Stained with Dirt and Grass



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

What do I use on Rosie to whiten up her feet and legs? Shampoo doesn't get it. Her feet are a dingy color and slightly green from the grass. I tried Hydrogen Pyroxide to no avail.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I use Biogroom Superwhite Shampoo. It keeps Kodi really white, even with all his tromps in the woods. If his feet are really bad, I fill the sink with a few inches of water, put a bunch of Biogroom in it, and let him stand in that while I wash the rest of him. Then I soap his feet up a second time. (I've never had to do his body twice)

Biogroom clearly has bluing in it (you can tell from the color of the shampoo) and I think that's what gets them so white looking. I know that on white (grey) horses or horses with white markings we have always either used a shampoo with bluing or put some bluing in their final rinse water.

The nice thing is Biogroom DOESN'T contain any bleaching agents, so it's not harsh on the coat at all.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam doesn't use this stuff regularly, but for emergency cleaning of white fur before entering the show ring, it can't be beat.
http://www.laserlites.at/English/whitening.htm

Otherwise a pump bottle of Biogroom Super White stays on the dog sink all the time.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

I agree - Biogroom Superwhite is what our vet recommended for Panda. Her white brightens right up and she smells so good after shampooing.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Would that be okay to use on cream & white dogs with pale gold coloring, too?


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Hmm, I think I'm going to pick up some of the Biogroom!

I'm wondering if it might help to fade the stains around Stella's mouth? Since changing her food and doing a round of Angels Eyes her new coat is growing in white, but I'd like to reduce the hideous staining around her cute little face!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I wonder if the Biogroom with blueing in it is any different than I put on my soon to be white hair to take out the yellow? I may try it next bath. Can one still get blueing anywhere. I remember putting it in my wash back in the olden times, little blue flakes, made the diapers white. But as I remember it was the detergent that got out the stains.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kathie said:


> Would that be okay to use on cream & white dogs with pale gold coloring, too?


I would think so... it doesn't contain any beaching agents, and seems to be gentle on the coat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

galaxie said:


> Hmm, I think I'm going to pick up some of the Biogroom!
> 
> I'm wondering if it might help to fade the stains around Stella's mouth? Since changing her food and doing a round of Angels Eyes her new coat is growing in white, but I'd like to reduce the hideous staining around her cute little face!


You can try it... it sure can't hurt. But I doubt it will do much for that kind of staining. I think that's too dark for bluing to counteract. It's definitely a "no tears" formula, though, so give it a try on her face, and tell everyone how it does!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> I wonder if the Biogroom with blueing in it is any different than I put on my soon to be white hair to take out the yellow? I may try it next bath. Can one still get blueing anywhere. I remember putting it in my wash back in the olden times, little blue flakes, made the diapers white. But as I remember it was the detergent that got out the stains.


The detergent (or in this case, shampoo) gets out the worst of the dirt/stains, and the bluing gets rid of the dingy, yellow remnants. Anything that actually BLEACHES out the stains is going to be very harsh on the coat. I think you'd only want to use a bleaching agent as a last resort, and only for a special occasion like a show.

And yes, the bluing we used to use in the wash is the same as they put in products for grey human hair and white horse hair.<g> That's why I felt very comfortable using it on Kodi, even as a small pup... I've been using it on horses faces all my life. (my hair isn't ready for it <yet>!)


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well, I am into my first bottle. Quit coloring my hair and sure enough it is going to be white as soon as the rest of the color fades off. Pooh on you. lol


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lucile, Tropiclean also makes a shampoo for 'white coat' that has the bluing in it. It's soap free and natural and I really like their products. I can get it at our pet store and it leave Cicero smelling really nice. I think it's about time he and I start sharing.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> Well, I am into my first bottle. Quit coloring my hair and sure enough it is going to be white as soon as the rest of the color fades off. Pooh on you. lol


When I retired, I decided I was DONE with hair coloring and wanted to let it go natural (ie: gray!) I found a very good colorist who specialized in color correction and explained my goal. The brown hair-color I had been using was a "warm" brown (reddish gold was too brassy for transition) - so she stripped that color out and then low-lighted and high-lighted my hair at the same time, using a "cool" (ash) brown and a "cool" ash-blonde. As the gray came in, she kept balancing, adding the ash-blonde to the browner part. I also used a purple shampoo to keep the high-lights from yellowing out as they faded.

It took awhile - and I spent some money with the beautician who specialized in "color correction" - but I avoided the worst of the pain of growing it out! LOL I love my hair now and I get lots of compliments on it. My hair is so much softer and in great shape without the constant coloring drying it out!

Also - for inspiration, check out: http://goinggraylookinggreat.com/ Many people share pics of their transition - and its amazing how much better most of them look with gray hair! Even Sally Fields is going "natural" and is about done with the dyed hair... The trick is keep a young hair-style and not get trapped in a rut with a style from 15 years ago!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendations Lydna. I only have about 1/2 inch to go. Had my hair cut so that I look a little like Ellen DeGeneras (sp). It is so thin that I no longer poof it up and it looks so much better. First time in my life that I have been happy with my hair. Wash, quick blow, scrunch and out the door. The color left is sorta blonde and not too noticeble. Now if I could find clothes that didn't look like ganster girls, street walkers, or fit to wear to pick cotton, I would be a happy camper.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Lucile I thought you were just starting "the process". I try to be encouraging to everyone because my sister "chickened out" after she had about 1-1/2" of gray showing. I love her to death - but she would look better if she'd "lose the dye bottle". LOL


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I didn't have dark hair anyway--dirty blonde and really just started coloring the last few years. I even let it grow long and tried putting it up. Looked like a hag. Cut it again and tried the coloring. then this spring I just skipped the monthly thing and before you know it, I was seeing real white. So I have had a really short haircut ever since. One more and I think it will be gone. I saw a friend yesterday coming into a restaurant. I looked up and thought that looks like so and so, but she is too young and hair is jet black. Then she came up to the table--didn't look young and the hair was way to black. Made the wrinkles show a lot. My 83 year old mother-in-law has wonderful thick white hair that she wears spiked. cutest thing you ever saw.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I know EXACTLY what you mean. One of the cashiers at the grocery I go to dyes her hair a really dark shade of brown. It just doesn't go with the "age" of her face and looks really harsh on her. Her roots are even worse than mine were.....totally white. She wears her hair in a cute cut - but its ruined with the super-dark hair. I'm thankful we figured it out before we were walking around looking like that! LOL


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Karen, where do you buy the Biogroom Superwhite Shampoo?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Kathie, Petsmart has started selling Biogroom superwhite. Suprised me, usually I order this online. When I went to buy big strorage bins there it was in new products.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, Robbie - my brother has a PetSmart in his city an hour away from us - he comes here to see our dad often so I'll ask him to check there and get me some! Great to be able to save on shipping!!!


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Would Bio-Groom work on a black & white Hav or should I be careful to limit it to his white paws?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kathie said:


> Karen, where do you buy the Biogroom Superwhite Shampoo?


I used to get small bottles at the local independent shop. (sometimes they have it at Petsmart, but not always) Then I wised up and bought a gallon of each mail order from Cherrybrook. *MUCH* cheaper!!! They are each under $25 for a gallon bottle.

I just decant from there into a smaller squeeze bottle and dilute with water to apply it to him. (both products are thick, and I think you can use a lot more than you need if you apply them full strength. Won't hurt their hair at all, but you end up wasting a lot by rinsing it down the drain!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kathie said:


> Thanks, Robbie - my brother has a PetSmart in his city an hour away from us - he comes here to see our dad often so I'll ask him to check there and get me some! Great to be able to save on shipping!!!


If you like it, though, there's really no savings buying it at Petsmart. They only sell the small bottles, and in the end, that costs a LOT more money than what you'd save on buying a bottle mail order.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

marlowe'sgirl said:


> Would Bio-Groom work on a black & white Hav or should I be careful to limit it to his white paws?


Nope. I use it all over Kodi. It doesn't bleach, so it won't do anything to the black parts. In fact, if the black parts have gotten brownish from sun bleaching, the bluing might help even out the tone. Look at the photo of Kodi in my sig. He's never had any other shampoo on his body since I got him. (well, once I tried one other shampoo, and threw the rest out, as I didn't like the way his hair felt afterwards)


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Kathie, Petsmart has started selling Biogroom superwhite. Suprised me, usually I order this online. When I went to buy big strorage bins there it was in new products.


I had my brother check the PetSmart where he lives (we don't have one) and they didn't have it. But, I will check down in Jacksonville, FL in the coming weeks. Maybe I can find it there. It seems the south is the last place to get anything......lol


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Karen, does the Biogroom have a companion conditioner that you use, too?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I just got through bathing Rosie. I used my shampoo for white hair. Put some in the water up to her knees and washed the rest. When I got through, she is white white on her legs and the grayish white is whiter. I was going to wait until I got the Biogroom in Nashville this week; but she really needed a bath and thought why not? Now I know some say that human products shouldn't be used on the dog. But according to book I ordered on the grooming of the Havanese--the author said that was a myth. the PH was the same. Her hair feels good and I wish I had a camera to show.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

The people shampoo was probably cheaper, too!

I did hear that the PH that a dog needed was different than a humans, too. So that is a myth? Does anyone have any more info about that?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I am having a senior moment and can't remember the name of the book. It is something like Grooming from Head to Tail. When I first got Rosie and looked for grooming aids, I found an article that recommended brushes, shampoos, etc. That one recommended Pantine for the shampoo and I used that until I got paranoid and bought doggy shampoo. Maybe if she was a show dog, I would worry more about her coat. The Pantine I was using on her as a puppy did not bother her skin and we will see what this does. I also got a product at the beauty shop for dry and damaged hair. I have been using it after bath for about a month. It has really tamed the fly-away hair and she looks more silky than cottony. Just a few drops rubbed on my hands and then rub the hair. I don't know what it is.

I have always used baby shampoo on her head. She thinks I am waterboarding her when we do the head and I don't want anything that will sting her eyes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kathie said:


> Karen, does the Biogroom have a companion conditioner that you use, too?


Yes, just like shampoo formulas, they have more than one. The one we use, that works great on Kodi is Biogroom Silk. I even tried the Coat Handler conditioner that so many people rave about, and I like my (much cheaper) Biogroom Silk much better.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, Karen! If I like it for Abby's coat I will definitely order by the gallon!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

JB Pet also carries Biogroom and Karen's right - even with shipping the cost is much cheaper than the pet store.


----------

